# Camp Chef Dlx PG24 step by step instructions to get it started and to shut it down



## pops6927 (Apr 28, 2020)

I am having a problem with understanding and comprehending how to begin and how to stop my new smoker.  Could someone knowedgeable give me a step-by-step instructions to follow?  I can't read the instruction manual @ my screwed up eyesight from my brain stem stroke.  I apologize for asking!  Thank you so much!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 28, 2020)

Pops see if this video helps out


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 28, 2020)

or this one


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 28, 2020)

pops6927
 here is the best video I found


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 28, 2020)

one last one for you pops


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 29, 2020)

Thank you, Brian, and you all for your help!  I had to call my son Robert for help, however, as the control interface is now all digital,  not analog w/digital numerical readout, as shown in the  videos.  It has a full digital screen, like an iPhone screen, and plus my vision still is very bad.  But, between me sitting very close to it plus my wonderful wife helping me figuring it out and Rob on the phone, we were successful cooking the hamburgers for dinner!  First was hit the rocker switch to turn on the unit, then hit the button for startup, then again for desired temp, turn the button to the right temp  (450°), then waiting for it to get there, then putting on the burgers (NO salt!), cooking them  to 160°, taking them off, pressing the knob once more and turning it to "Shut down" and then 20 minutes later turning off the rocker switch! Finished, hamburgers done!


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 29, 2020)

Having done it once, it will be a piece of cake now!  Just remember to "HIT THE BUTTON"!


----------

